# Breeding of Lamprologus Caudopunctatus



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

My pair of lamp. caudopunctatus breed for me few time in the month. But every batch of eggs were eaten after the guarding of fews day. Any idea what is going on with this habit?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If they're just starting out, give it time. Sometimes it takes a few times to get it right. The eggs may not be fertile yet. The eggs were eaten after a few days, not the fry right? When you do finally get fry, it's also normal for fry numbers to dwindle fairly quickly. I always had to pull fry when free swimming after only a few days to be able to raise any.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, thank for the info. Just wonder how come they eat all the eggs after fews days???? Will give them some time to get it right.
Will update once got good news...


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

You sure they're eating them? They usually breed in a shell or something. At any rate, if they're paired, assuming they're not sterile (Super rare for they or one of them to be sterile) then they'll get it right.

My first pair bred like rabbits right out of the gate but my second paired off and then didn't breed successfully for 4 months after I got them. Once they start though you'll be up to your neck in Caudo fry.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> you'll be up to your neck in Caudo fry


That's for sure. I took away their shells so they'd stop. Mine, at times, would lay the eggs near enough to the entrance of the shell that they could be seen. They're a pretty olive color. You always knew when they had eggs regardless because of the changed behavior. They'd uncover the shell just prior to spawning. They'd tell the fry it was time to be gone by burying the shell. Seemed that was the male's job.


----------



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

Em...im not sure what happen to my pair. actually there are 3 in the tank, suspected 1male with 2 female..
They breed in the pot instate of shell. 
Ya, about shell usually what size of size is suitable for them? as i put 2 big size shell in the tank but never see them go inside before...alway hang around the pot and cave.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use escargot shells, but others have spawned them just as you have. They don't all insist on shells as mine did. Mine were just a little strange that way.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine prefer cigar-shaped ceramic caves when given the choice of rocks, shells or caves. I bury them in rock piles for the sake of appearance.

If no caves are available, they excaved next to and between rocks.

On occasion I will see them hide and possibly spawn in the larger shells meant for the calvus.

Mine never acted like shellies or used the small shells at all.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I dug up an old video. Mine were only 'shellie like' when spawning. They had their one breeding shell that they used for spawning only. Otherwise hung around the rocks and would hide in the rocks when strartled. They spawned regularly for many months. I took the shells away and they completely stopped. Didn't spawn for a year or so. I put a shell back and soon had fry again. Although the tankmates, julies in particular, may have inhibited any ideas of spawning in the rocks.


----------



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow...your breed even in community tank? will others adult eat the fry as well? Thanks for the sharing.
Beside, may i know if the fish with vertical bar does it means male or female or in breeding mood? How can it tell the sex? just wondering if all the fish i have are female :-?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, they bred in a community tank, but I had to pull fry within a week or so, or the numbers would dwindle quickly. Not sure who was getting them. I knew of one person who was breeding them in a species tank and the parents were eating the fry.

My males were larger, more robust, and usually exhibited the patterning, but every once in a while I saw it in the female. The male always seemed to hover higher up above the shell than the female when protecting a spawn also. And it was the female that would dive into the shell to protect the spawn.

HTH


----------



## phishNfilly (May 22, 2011)

Can somebody put up some pics of a female and a male Caudo? I have one and would love to get it a mate? Also, do you have these fish in their own tank alone or in general public? Thanks, Julis


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's a video. They really only differ in size. Best to get a few and let them pair off. Mine spawned fine in a community tank, as you can see. I actually had two pair spawning at one end of that tank.


----------



## phishNfilly (May 22, 2011)

Great video and I can see the size difference. I have a caudo and a very small juvenile. I do believe I have a male and I need a female. I will look into it this week. Thanks for the vid, those fry are adorable! Julia :thumb:


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

The first pair of caudo's i ever had were in a 15 gallon, they spawned for me several times, but never got fry. After 4 spawns i had succes, about 60 to 70 fry, tiny fry!!!!
after 3 weeks, all seemed fine, they grew slow but steady.
They spawned again, and that is when the numbers went down quickly, mommy was eating her sons and daughters in a hurry, soon i had maybe 8 left and had a whole new batch of about 80 fry.
My male decided it was time to dry of outside of the tank and i found him to late, so i only had the female left and fry, i took out the female and raised all the fry, without losing hardly any..


----------



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

Just notice some tiny fry from another tank of my caudo...Yes, finally this suspected pair had spawn for me :thumb: althought just fews fry is notice...but at least i can confirm they're pair.


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

congtats :thumb:


----------



## chenghc (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi anyone have idea, usually it take how long for the eggs to hatch until fry free swim. Last night observe that my latest spawn was disapear but can't find any fry in the tank or around???


----------

